
Intel Iris Xe Graphics, Next-Gen GPU Powering Tiger Lake CPUs Spotted - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/intel-iris-xe-graphics-next-gen-gpu-for-tiger-lake-cpus/
======
PaulHoule
... And it can just about handle wolf3d but it struggles to play doom.

American car manufacturers abandon their failed small car brands, I can't get
why Intel still keeps the Iris and Atom brands around.

~~~
imtringued
According to random internet rumors it should have roughly the same
performance as the integrated GPU in the 4700U which handles Doom at reduced
settings poorly but it is definitively playable [0]. To be fair Doom actually
takes advantage of all 8 cores of the Ryzen. It's very possible that the Intel
CPU won't keep up and bottleneck the GPU.

[0] [https://youtu.be/nERBxhAUMYA](https://youtu.be/nERBxhAUMYA)

If you are truly talking about the Doom from 1993 then I think your joke is in
poor taste because that game doesn't even need a GPU and can run on very old
computers. Here is your answer: iGPUs are absolutely necessary for laptops and
other mobile devices when your TDP budget is 15W-28W for CPU and GPU combined.

